# Thinking of adoption liverpool



## mamafaith (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I am needing some help with my thoughts while considering the adoption process please.

Myself and DH would be adopting in liverpool does anyone have experience of this? Did you go with lpool City council? Or are there better agencies out there? 
I suppose one of my main concerns at the minute while considering this is the training days we have to attend more so because my DH is really shy and finds it extremely hard to talk to people we don't know let alone join in any group activities, I've seen someone mention Thera play? It wouldn't be to bad if I knew just one of us could do the talking etc 

I'm really needing a little help and insight from people going through this as Apposed to the sw, I have attended information meeting in the past so have a rough idea but it's just feeling very daunting at the minute  

Any help/advice would be amazing thank you xxx


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Will pm you


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Mamafaith,

Just to let you know that I have moved your post to the Adoption and Fostering general area, as you'd originally posted in the 'Adoption Stories' board that receives very little 'traffic'.

I wish you all the best and lots of luck 

Anj x


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=311510.0

I asked about adoption a while back Mamafaith, I don't know if any of tthe information in my thread is any good to you


----------



## mamafaith (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks *ciacox* and *wibble* also 

I've got some more info I just want all the facts so hub can then start to digest it all he has come home from work today saying we should do it  but I think all the info needs looking at first so much more to take in  Xx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

mamafaith - I know this is an old topic but I'm wondering how you are getting on? We are also in Liverpool and thinking about adoption but don't really know where to go next. (My DH is also not great in social situations so I know where you're coming from with that too!)


----------

